

Free Services for Websites - danmccorm
https://github.com/Constructor-io/free-services-for-websites

======
AstroChimpHam
This is a list of free services mainly geared for start-ups. A lot of
companies cut start-ups some slack and have a free plan for them, and we
thought it would be useful to people to compile that in one place.

------
ytolskaya
No phabricator?

~~~
AstroChimpHam
Phabricator's great, but the intention of the list is free _hosted_ services,
and phabricator you have to host yourself.

------
johnm212
great list

